# threat to autonomous cars!



## sam s (Oct 18, 2016)

Please see attached article about Ohio trying to stop cars with full autonomy from being driven.

http://www.wcpo.com/news/state/stat...le-to-drive-on-most-roads-if-this-bill-passes


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the way I've read the bill language, it is not exactly how the article describes it. The bill is permitting auto makers the ability to test fully autonomous vehicles on public roads once it is passed. The vehicles Tesla is currently rollout out of the factory do have the sensors, but are not capable of "to be driven without the active control of a human operator."
They are looking to have the vehicle makers register with the state for testing purposes. That to me says they are preparing for future autonomous cars on the road and inviting the manufactures to test in Ohio.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the way I've read the bill language, it is not exactly how the article describes it. The bill is permitting auto makers the ability to test fully autonomous vehicles on public roads once it is passed. The vehicles Tesla is currently rollout out of the factory do have the sensors, but are not capable of "to be driven without the active control of a human operator."
> They are looking to have the vehicle makers register with the state for testing purposes. That to me says they are preparing for future autonomous cars on the road and inviting the manufactures to test in Ohio.


Agreed.

It's getting a bit silly these days with headlines that just want you to 'click'. There really is fake news out there... even more than there is real news unfortunately.


----------

